# Navi MFD alternative to expensive iPod cable



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Wanted to use my iPod in addition to my Phatbox with my MFD Navi. Went on the advice of someone else here on the vortex, and instead of getting that Dietz 1213 auxiliary input adaptor, I got a $7- Sega Genesis audio/video cable from Ebay and sure enough, it works nicely!! 
Good choice instead of spending $60 - $70 on the Dietz 1213 
Here's the link to the one I got:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...&rd=1
I will post pics of the install tonight. Because it doesn't have a 90* turn on the connector, you have to be picky about how you route it, or the navi won't plug all the way back in. 
I had the iPod cable come out the hole that my 3-way switch used to occupy in the panel under the climatronic.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Navi MFD alternative to expensive iPod cable (g60racer)*

The Sega Genesis a/v cable:

I taped off the mini-DIN connector that is not being used, so it wouldn't short on anything random. Then I used dual RCA female-female connectors and an RCA to 1/8" stereo cable to finish the setup. Total cost under $20-
The mini-din cable is pretty long, so I routed it back into this nice convenient nook to the left of the center console where the slack will reside. 


The I routed it the RCA-stereo cable from there to under the Climatronic, and out the port where my toggle switch for the exhaust flapper used to be:

Tucked all the excess cable back in there, so I can pull it out and plug in my iPod at will or have it all neatly tucked away. 
Put the panel back in place, and it's all nice and clean.


I have enough cable to run it back to the armrest and keep the iPod in there if I like, not sure if I'm going to do that or not. I really don't use the iPod in the car since I have the Phatbox, but it's nice to have the option. And I suppose now I could plug in a Sega Genesis too if I really wanted. 
Note: you have to go into the audio settings and enable the Aux input, otherwise you can't select it as a source. You only have to do this once, then it's selectable, just like the CD changer or Phatbox or FM or whatever.


----------

